# Meet my new pigeon friend!



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

So I just came back from the shelter and adopted a new pigeon!
The last pigeon I had couldn't fly so it's quite strange getting used to a pigeon that can fly all over the place!
She's gorgeous but has quite a temper on her. I already got a few wing slaps and pecks but I'm trying to get her used to cuddles and kisses!
Her story. They told me she'd been in the shelter since April, so everyone was quite happy she'd found a home! She's a aprox. 14 month old ex racing pigeon they assumed since she was found exhausted and couldn't fly. She had a tag on her leg but they couldn't contact the owner. 

She has no name yet, that usually comes to us later 


Heres a picture.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Everythings good apart from her poos looking a bit weird. I'm not sure if thats her health or maybe different pigeons poo differently?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Nice looking pigeon indeed. The droppings look to be a "bit off". It is probably just the stress of getting use to a new home and surroundings.


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

I think you were exactly right! Because her poos look normal now, she seems less stressed/angry too haha


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

She's a beauty! My Maggie has slapped us a few times and was quite aloof for a few weeks until she realized she had to stay with us and we weren't going to take her back to her previous home, and then she warmed up nicely and is a dear sweet cuddle bug now. I'm sure yours will come around.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That's one hecka cutie there in that first pic !

(....and the white pigeon's not bad, either.....)

...sorry, sorry...some guy was bound to come along & say something....so, better it be me than someone else......


----------



## JM1120 (May 30, 2011)

Is that a Satinette?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice pigeon  she also has a crest ?


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

> Is that a Satinette?


I looked at pictures of Satinettes and I don't think she is. She doesn't have a little beak but she could be? She does have a crest, I thought it was just a cool hairstyle haha


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

msmely said:


> I looked at pictures of Satinettes and I don't think she is. She doesn't have a little beak but she could be? She does have a crest, I thought it was just a cool hairstyle haha


lol @ cute hairstyle 

She is definately a very pretty bird , good job on giving her a home !!


----------

